# Night In An 80 Gallon All-Male Mbuna Tank



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

Here are a few pics i snapped tonight....

F1 Cynotilapia Sp. "lion" Lupingu










Metriaclima Callainos










F0 Metriaclima Sp. "Zebra Gold" Kakusa










F1 Metriaclima Pulpican Maingano










F1 Cynotilapia sp. Mbamba Mphanga Rocks










F0 Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef


----------



## 1_cich_fish (Feb 1, 2009)

beautiful fish :thumb:


----------



## Ron (Mar 22, 2003)

You have a very nice collection of fish. :thumb:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice fish...I vote for the first and last photo's... :thumb:


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

very nice fish, and very nice pictures as well! great stuff


----------



## Countess_Batula (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't wait til mine grow up...cool fish there!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Some of the best looking male mbuna around. :thumb:


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks so much guys! Really nice to hear such encouraging comments. And people say all male mbuna tanks dont work....Pshhhhhh! :fish:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Excellent looking group!!

Especially like the zebra gold. :drooling:


----------



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

Heres a few more...

F1 Pseudotropheus Sp. "Zebra Long Pelvic" Gallireya Reef










Metriaclima Greshakei










F1 Cynotilapia Sp. "Mbamba" Mphanga Rocks










Metriaclima Callainos










Metriaclima Sp. "Zebra Gold" OB










Metriaclima Lombardoi










F1 Metriaclima Pulpican Maingano


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice fish you got there.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

That is really something! Beautiful collection, and as stated earlier, nice to see a working example of an all-male mbuna mix. The only question I have is, are the fish actually coloured up like that in the dark?? Or is the perception of darkness merely from photographic effect...

:thumb:


----------



## jamthoyoung (May 20, 2007)

Wow, some beautiful mbuna! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

The majority of my fish show more color under the moonlight LEDs. Most of my pics are taken with a focus assist beam with flash turned on.


----------

